# Online trading in Japan for non-residents/double taxation



## Amd1480

Hello everybody,

I am a germane resident and a while back I started doing a little bit of online options trading using an Online Trading platform in Japan. Now and after I got some profit I wanted to transfer this profit from my Trading-Account to my account in Germany. One week ago I got a call from one of this online-trading-platform and asked me to fill out a certification and resolution of a capital gains for non-resident trader in Japan. I fill it out and send it back to them. Then two days ago I got a call again from this online-trading-platform and they asked me to fill out an application for treatment under double taxation agreements.

Then I asked him why shall I do this, he talled me that I must pay 4% of my profit as a prefectural tax and 6% as a municipal tax in Japan, and they cannot transfer any money from my online trading account in Japan to my bank account in Germany until I do this!!!!

So my question, is it really possible that he couldn’t transfer the money until I signed this double taxation application? And do I have to pay for the tax institute in Japan 4% and 6% of the profit as taxes? Or is there something wrong and the japanies online-trading-platform people trying to scam me?!!!

I hope that, there are anybody here in the forum could tell me how it is really works with online-trading in Japan.


----------



## Amd1480

*Fraud Online trading Firms in Japan*

Okey, now I can reply to my original post. The Firm I traded with is not a Japanese registered company. 

The firm called osaka futures and options exchange at (ofox.jp) and they works with an "advisors Firm" called Rothmanglobal at (rothmanglobal.com). Both are cold callers and they are not registered companies at the Japanese Financial Services Agency, and they are listed in Japan as a fraud firms

SO I AM WARNING anybody want to make trading with these firms. They are just thieves and professional criminals.


----------



## Vbembaron

*Re: Fraud Online trading Firms in Japan*



Amd1480 said:


> Okey, now I can reply to my original post. The Firm I traded with is not a Japanese registered company.
> 
> The firm called osaka futures and options exchange at (ofox.jp) and they works with an "advisors Firm" called Rothmanglobal at (rothmanglobal.com). Both are cold callers and they are not registered companies at the Japanese Financial Services Agency, and they are listed in Japan as a fraud firms
> 
> SO I AM WARNING anybody want to make trading with these firms. They are just thieves and professional criminals.




Hey there,

My name is Vincent from The Netherlands and exactly the same happened to me. They called me in August and i made a considerable profit over last 2 months. After asking to take it out, they were really pressurizing me to actually put more money because i made such huge profits!
After i said "never no way" i also went through this process of the Double Tax Treaty etc etc and had to wire the local tax of 4% before unlocking my account. Of course i did not do this and your story really helped to find out the truth - so, thank you!

Anyway, they called again today and i told them i knew they were a fraud company and of course they had wonderful answers to that. Suddenly it was possible not to wire the Prefectural Tax but by taking 15-20 days longer they could actually locally deduct the tax and i would still get the money (back). No more money was required from me. I only need to sign this document allowing them to do this.

I just spoke to my bank and whatever document i signed or ever will sign they can never take more money out of my bank. That makes me wonder why they keep calling me, knowing i'll never give them more money.

Did they suggest the same procedure to you? And if so, what did you do? Are they still trying to get more money of you...?

Really want to have some idea what i may expect over next few days so i can stop this nightmare.

Thank you for your advice,


Best regards,

Vincent


----------



## Snede

Hi everyone....sorry that I have to realize being scammed too. I have "invested" big money in these so called gold options. I am also on hold now and waiting. Have anyone received some money or are we all waiting?....I ´m pissed and wan`t my money back, even though I know it`s impossible. Human nature in the shape of greed is awfull and disgusting.
I have a lot of names and documents, but the are probably all fakes too??

Any information out there, please let me know......I wish you all the best here from Denmark!

Bye "Snede"


----------



## Vbembaron

Snede said:


> Hi everyone....sorry that I have to realize being scammed too. I have "invested" big money in these so called gold options. I am also on hold now and waiting. Have anyone received some money or are we all waiting?....I ´m pissed and wan`t my money back, even though I know it`s impossible. Human nature in the shape of greed is awfull and disgusting.
> I have a lot of names and documents, but the are probably all fakes too??
> 
> Any information out there, please let me know......I wish you all the best here from Denmark!
> 
> Bye "Snede"




Hi "Snede",

Sorry to hear that they got to you as well!! I have spoken to at least 6 -7people and have completed numerous documents with stamps etc etc but never received any money. After making clear i knew they were scamming me, they called once or twice - i think to win time to continue scamming people like you - but once i wrote on this forum and made clear that was useles, i never heard from them again... if you ever got any money back, let me know...

"Luckily" i only invested a reasonably small part of my total funds in their gold options. And it seemed a good idea to put more once i was "winning", but am very happy i could resist my greed!! Hope you didnt put all your money in this scam... again, that seemed a good idea to me at the time as well... things could have gotten so much worse for me...

All the best to everyone dealing with these awful people from OSAKA Futures and Options Exchange and their partners in crime, Rothman Global. Very professional scam, so dont feel too bad about yourself...

Best regards from The Netherlands,
Vincent


----------



## Arcos one

Hi!
And I am on the same exact situation: in addition, the websites of both companies just vanished... did anyone got any money back? is it hopeless?
Arcos





Vbembaron said:


> Hi "Snede",
> 
> Sorry to hear that they got to you as well!! I have spoken to at least 6 -7people and have completed numerous documents with stamps etc etc but never received any money. After making clear i knew they were scamming me, they called once or twice - i think to win time to continue scamming people like you - but once i wrote on this forum and made clear that was useles, i never heard from them again... if you ever got any money back, let me know...
> 
> "Luckily" i only invested a reasonably small part of my total funds in their gold options. And it seemed a good idea to put more once i was "winning", but am very happy i could resist my greed!! Hope you didnt put all your money in this scam... again, that seemed a good idea to me at the time as well... things could have gotten so much worse for me...
> 
> All the best to everyone dealing with these awful people from OSAKA Futures and Options Exchange and their partners in crime, Rothman Global. Very professional scam, so dont feel too bad about yourself...
> 
> Best regards from The Netherlands,
> Vincent


----------



## Snede

Hi Vincent.....thanks for your new comments and thanks for the sentence "do not feel too bad about yourself...", that is hard work not to, but I`m trying. My net loss is $ 182.000,-...sorry to admit, it is obvious I ´m hit!!
It is probably useless, but here are some names...just in case.

Rothman Global: Christopher Grant, Laura Powell, Roland Sullivan, Martin Decker, Raymond Fielhaber, Laurence Wederi and Oliver Lee Davids.

OFOX: David Fieldermann, Alfred Spencer and Thomas Hamilton.

Clearing Agent: Tradehouse Limited

Vincent, you have a nice weekend if possible....you too "Arcos one"!

Regards "Snede"
Brian


----------



## Arcos one

Hi!
Names I have from Rothman Global, Laurence Vedere (not Wederi) and Peter Tomic.
Ofox, Thomas Hamilton.
Other names I do no recall.
All email addresses for both Rothman and Ofox do no work anymore, phones either, so that's it...
Have a nice weekend; it's raining today in Portugal.
Arcos. 




Snede said:


> Hi Vincent.....thanks for your new comments and thanks for the sentence "do not feel too bad about yourself...", that is hard work not to, but I`m trying. My net loss is $ 182.000,-...sorry to admit, it is obvious I ´m hit!!
> It is probably useless, but here are some names...just in case.
> 
> Rothman Global: Christopher Grant, Laura Powell, Roland Sullivan, Martin Decker, Raymond Fielhaber, Laurence Wederi and Oliver Lee Davids.
> 
> OFOX: David Fieldermann, Alfred Spencer and Thomas Hamilton.
> 
> Clearing Agent: Tradehouse Limited
> 
> Vincent, you have a nice weekend if possible....you too "Arcos one"!
> 
> Regards "Snede"
> Brian


----------



## Vbembaron

Arcos one said:


> Hi!
> Names I have from Rothman Global, Laurence Vedere (not Wederi) and Peter Tomic.
> Ofox, Thomas Hamilton.
> Other names I do no recall.
> All email addresses for both Rothman and Ofox do no work anymore, phones either, so that's it...
> Have a nice weekend; it's raining today in Portugal.
> Arcos.




Dear "Snede", Arcos,

Yeah, that's it. Spoke to the police here in Netherlands and they claim not much can be done since it is not within their jurisdiction. And since these people all use fake names and contact details it is very difficult to find out where they are. Maybe anything can be traced via the website ofox.jp - even now it's down?
Really wish there was anything we could do...!

"Snede" - initially i hoped that you were talking about the profit you _did not get _ but it seems to me you really invested the $ 182.000 from your own money. That is awful and am very sorry to hear about this...
Sincerely hope you still have considerable funds to overcome this. Fully understand it is difficult not to feel very very bad right now... (

Good luck, and hope to hear from you,

Cheers from Holland.
Vincent


----------



## tali

Dear All,

I'm Miguel from Portugal and I'm in the same situation, these guys deceived me...
and now I don't know what can I do, if can I do something.

Best Regards and better deals in next time,
Miguel


----------



## Snede

......yes too much money left my pocket and thanks Vincent, I will manage, but it will take some time to recover probably a year or two, not only financial but also in mind and soul, to say the least.

I am trying to find somewhere to file some information in regards to these guys, I bet they will do it again and again. I know, I won`t see a penny, but if I can do anything to prevent others from being scammed that awful, I will.

I will let you know, if I succeed with something useful!

You all return to happiness if possible...

Best Regards
Brian "Snede"

PS. I don`t believe in judgement day, but if.......I know, which way they are going!


----------



## paulinho

Hi everyone and specially Amd1480 form Germany,
I am also from Germany and they get me too. Exactly the same names which are mentioned here, make the Deal.
I hope they get them all and put all together on Fire this Son of Bitches.
I Know that people who do bad things get all back.
Only our Money is gone.
Amd1480 if u would like to call me or i u.Tell me.
Peace everybody

paulinho


----------



## stephan

Hi all,
my name is Stephan from Germany this guys, Harold Tillman and Christopher Grant should burn in the hell. 
And we should find anything to get this guys in our hands.

Hopefully anybody will find them. Is there any hint where they are ?
I am traveling a lot even to Japan, but I guest they are not there. 
If I will get them I will beat them as much as I can

If anybody has an idea I will be with him

Best Regards
Stephan


----------



## bmartins

hi, everyone
arcos, im protuguese too.  do u have any news about ofox or rothman global.
Can we talk. 964264856
Bruno Martins


----------



## Jack

Dear All
Ok, my story in short, I lost money and now I'm very angry!

Looking after some details, we can locate these guys. But we should not write in the forum.

Together we can be strong!!!

I need some confirmation first; I need the target account of the bank you have made the transfers,
Please send me your Bank names and locations, I will follow with some more Information later. We have to take in account that this nice people will also read these lines in the forum.

Thanks for your cooperation!
regards,
Jack


----------



## Snede

Hi Jack......and welcome to "the place of pissed investors"!

I was hit hard....and besides the loss, I hate the feeling that they (read: Criminals,.. low people without heart and soul) are sitting somewhere drinking expensive wine, just planning the next scam.....what a sorry way to live a life, concrats to your all!!
I am in.....I do not care for how long, I have plenty of time.....and if I can make them pay somehow, I will!
I have different information, of course....any suggestions, how to share effectively?
Regards Brian "Snede"

If you rub a bank, you get years....you guys have done worse, so get ready...!......remember "scammers" judgement day will arrive sooner or later....we all have to pay someday somehow...if not from my hand, then from someone else!!


----------



## ColB

*Rothman Global Launches 24 Hour Execution Desk*

The desk will provide execution services to global financial services firms, major institutional investors, CTA’s, fund managers, and high net worth individuals 

*(I-Newswire) , September 14, 2010* - Rothman Global is pleased to announce the introduction of its 24 hour execution desk, with coverage and execution on all major futures exchanges. The desk will provide execution services to global financial services firms, major institutional investors, CTA’s, fund managers, and high net worth individuals. *Raymond Fielhaber has been named to oversee the operation. Raymond has over 25 years experience in futures execution and operations.* Rothman’s 24 hour execution desk is available Sunday at 3:00 P.M. central time through Friday 3:30 P.M. central time.

Rothman is a leading trade advisory and execution agent for global benchmark derivatives and thousands of equity options and commodity products. 

Rothman’s professionals bring decades of experience in delivering exceptional trade execution. As a trusted name in the industry, Rothman prides itself in its ability to generate liquidity in an efficient and cost-effective manner, producing timely trade confirmations -- all while maintaining strict confidentiality and discretion. 

Rothman Global is one of the first Asian online commodities trading advisory. Rothman has more than 300 members who are leaders in commodity markets which offers standardized and cleared futures and options contracts on more than 20 products. 


About RothmanGlobal: 
Rothmanglobal

Company Contact Information
RothmanGlobal 
Aya Matsuura 
Yurakucho Chiyoda Ward 
100-0006 
Phone : 81345500319

http://www.i-newswire.com/rothman-global-launches-24-hour/59759


----------



## ColB

*Rothman Global voted among the most consistent commodity advisors in Japan for the quality of its recommendations*

Each year, the Tokyo Commodity Department awards the advisors that have achieved the best performances in recommendations and earnings forecasts.

(I-Newswire) , September 6, 2010 - Each year, the Tokyo Commodity Department awards the advisors that have achieved the best performances in recommendations and earnings forecasts. For the second year running, Rothman Global has been among the most consistent commodity advisor for its recommendations in metal markets. This award recognizes the high-quality research of Rothman Global 110 analysts, who cover the universe of commodities.

For *Roland Sullivan, Chairman and CEO of Rothman Global,* “This new award is a fitting acknowledgement of Rothman’s high standards of excellence in commodity research. Our foremost target is to present our clients with investment ideas that generate out performance. Given the market context in 2009, this award is without a doubt the best recognition possible of the quality of our independent research. In 2010, we will expand our coverage of Emerging Asia in order to meet our clients’ increasingly global research needs." 

Rothman Global is also pleased to announce that its Socially Responsible Investment (SRI) research has, for the second year in a row, received the award, which recognizes the best long-term extra-financial research.

http://www.i-newswire.com/rothman-global-voted-among-the/58173


----------



## ColB

*Lanci globali di Rothman 24 scrittori di esecuzione di ora - I-Newswire.com (comunicato stampa)*

18 October 2010 
Rothman globale Ãƒ ¨ soddisfatto di annunciare l'introduzione dei relativo 24 scrittori di esecuzione di ora, con riempimento e l'esecuzione su tutti gli scambi importanti di futuro

(I-Newswire) 23 luglio 2010 - Rothman globale Ãƒ ¨ soddisfatto di annunciare l'introduzione dei relativo 24 scrittori di esecuzione di ora, con riempimento e l'esecuzione su tutti gli scambi importanti di futuro. Lo scrittorio fornirÃƒ  i servizi di esecuzione alle ditte di servizi finanziarie globali, agli investitori istituzionali del maggiore, a CTAe (TM) s, ai gestori di fondo e ad alto netto degno gli individui. Raymond Fielhaber Ãƒ ¨ stato chiamato sorvegliare il funzionamento. Raymond ha in 25 anni di esperienza in futuro esecuzione e funzionamenti. Rothmane (TM) 24 scrittori di esecuzione di ora di s Ãƒ ¨ a venerdÃƒ ¬ il 3 domenica disponibile a tempo centrale di P.M. di 3:00: Tempo centrale di 30 P.M.

Rothman Ãƒ ¨ un agente commerciale principale di esecuzione e di advisory per i derivati globali del segno di riferimento e le migliaia di opzioni di equitÃƒ  e di prodotti dei prodotti. 
I professionisti di Rothmane (TM) s portano le decadi di esperienza di trasporto dell'esecuzione commerciale eccezionale. Come un nome di fiducia nell'industria, Rothman si vanta nella relativa capacitÃƒ  di generare la liquiditÃƒ  in un modo efficiente e redditizio, producendo le conferme commerciali attuali -- tutti mentre effettuando riservatezza e discrezione rigorose. 

Rothman globale Ãƒ ¨ uno del primo advisory in linea asiatico di commercio dei prodotti. Rothman ha piÃƒ ¹ di 300 membri che sono capi nei mercati dei prodotti che offre il futuro ed i contratti ad opzione standardizzati ed eliminati su piÃƒ ¹ di 20 prodotti. Segua questo collegamento per domandare circa office chairs Melbourne..

Circa RothmanGlobal: 
Rothmanglobal

*Informazioni di contatto dell'azienda
RothmanGlobal 
Aya Matsuura 
Quartiere di Yurakucho Chiyoda 
100-0006 
Telefono: 81345500319* 

Se avete le domande per quanto riguarda informazioni in questo comunicato stampa si mettono in contatto con l'azienda elencata sopra. I-Newswire.com Ãƒ ¨ un servizio del comunicato stampa e non l'autore di questo comunicato stampa. Le informazioni che sono sopra o diretto disponibile questo luogo sono per gli scopi informativi soltanto e parlano soltanto a partire dalla data o dalle date particolare di quelle informazioni. Come alcune aziende e le agenzie del fotoricettore presentano i loro comunicati stampa una volta per settimana, mese o quarto, assicuri controllare il Web site ufficiale dell'azienda per vedere se c'Ãƒ ¨ date di pubblicazione esatte come il nostro luogo visualizza la data di distribuzione del comunicato stampa di I-Newswire.com soltanto. Non garantiamo l'esattezza o la totalitÃƒ  di informazioni sopra o di diretto disponibile questo luogo e non siamo responsabili delle inesattezze o delle omissioni in quelle informazioni o di ricorso contenuto azioni a quelle informazioni.

http://it.news-feed.dustycowgirl.com.au/article/f8b18a40-a8bc-4f0b-a5c9-94d9035a0efe.html


----------



## ColB

*Martin Decker Joins Rothman Global As Director Of Planning And Policy*

Reported by i-Newswire.com on Tuesday, 14 September 2010 (on September 14, 2010) 

Rothman Global welcomes Martin Decker as Director of Planning and Policy

Rothman Global welcomes Martin Decker as Director of Planning and Policy for Rothman Global’. He will work with businesses and governmental entities throughout Asia.

Martin Decker's industry experience includes financial institutions, government, healthcare, telecommunications,futures and commodities markets. He specializes in strategic planning, business planning, management, performance audits, human capital planning, succession planning, and policy planning.

“We are extremely pleased Martin has accepted to become Director of Planning and Policy at Rothman Global,” said TomasParcel, chief press officer. “He offers exceptional expertise and experience in strategy formulation and market planning for public and private companies and policy development for governmental entities. We believe the addition of Martin to our team enables us to provide our clients with an expanded range of consulting services.”

*Martin Decker has 24 years of experience as a management consultant and strategy executive for companies ranging from start up to $1.5 billion and regional to global operations.

Company Contact Information
RothmanGlobal*
Aya Matsuura
Yurakucho Chiyoda Ward
100-0006
81345500319

http://www.onenewspage.com/news/Pre...ecker-Joins-Rothman-Global-As-Director-Of.htm


----------



## ColB

*Warning against Osaka Futures and Options Exchange

Investor warning*

Finanstilsynet (The Financial Supervisory Authority of Norway) warns against investment offers promoted by Osaka Futures and Options Exchange.

Finanstilsynet has been informed that Osaka Futures and Options Exchange (address: Hankyu Grand Building, 8-47 Kakuta-cho Kita-ku, Osaka, 530-0017, Japan) has approached Norwegian investors offering investment services. The company also offers services from a website www.ofox.jp/.

Finanstilsynet wishes to make it clear that Osaka Futures and Options Exchange is not authorised to provide investment services in Norway, and therefore lacks the licence required under Norwegian law. The company is consequently not subject to Finanstilsynet’s supervisory oversight, nor has Finanstilsynet approved the services offered by the company. Finanstilsynet therefore recommends investors not to enter into agreements with or transfer assets to Osaka Futures and Options Exchange.

Finanstilsynet's registry (http://www.finanstilsynet.no/registry) gives details of all companies authorised to offer investment services in Norway. A list (not complete) of companies operating in the market without a licence can be found on Finanstilsynet's website (http://www.finanstilsynet.no/markedsadvarsler/).

Created  11.11.2010  Edited  11.11.2010

http://www.finanstilsynet.dk/en/Nyh...ainst-Osaka-Futures-and-Options-Exchange.aspx

*Footnote:  It should be noted that on the basis of information highlighted in the previous posts that it would appear that Rothman Global have NO involvement in the alleged scams by Osaka Futures and Options Exchange*


----------



## Tiblanc

Hi Jack,
I lost a lot of money too and I'm ready to do whatever is necessary to catch those guys. Let's cooperate all together.
Keep us informed.
Regards,
Tiblanc.


Jack said:


> Dear All
> Ok, my story in short, I lost money and now I'm very angry!
> 
> Looking after some details, we can locate these guys. But we should not write in the forum.
> 
> Together we can be strong!!!
> 
> I need some confirmation first; I need the target account of the bank you have made the transfers,
> Please send me your Bank names and locations, I will follow with some more Information later. We have to take in account that this nice people will also read these lines in the forum.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation!
> regards,
> Jack


----------



## ColB

*''Cold Calling''-Investors Alert*

Osaka Futures and Options Exchange 
*Hankyu Grand Building, 8-47, Kakuta-cho, Kita-Ku, Osaka 530-0017* 
http://www.ofox.jp 

*Merit Corporate Finance 
24F Hankyu Grand Building, 8-47 Kakuda-cho, Kita-ku, 530-0017 Osaka*, Japan
TEL: +81-6-4560-4006
http://www.meritcorpfinance.com 

*The website for Merit Corporate Finance*
http://www.meritcorpfinance.com/ contains the rather fancy key phrases:

"Strategic evaluations and competitive financial analysis. The identification of value drivers and the completion of a valuation and sensitivity analysis."

Others to have used such phrases include:

William Smith Partners (former website williamsmithpartners.com ) who stated "Strategic evaluations and competitive financial analysis. The identification of value drivers and the completion of a valuation and sensitivity analysis."

Penn Capital Management Ltd (former website penncm.com ) who stated "Strategic evaluations and competitive financial analysis. The identification of value drivers and the completion of a valuation and sensitivity analysis." 

Oriental Consolidators (current website orientalconsolidators.com ) who state "Strategic evaluations and competitive financial analysis. The identification of value drivers and the completion of a valuation and sensitivity analysis."

William Smith Partners, Penn Capital Management Ltd and Oriental Consolidators already appear on the FSA's warning list of Unauthorised overseas firms operating in the UK:

http://www.fsa.gov.uk/pages/Doing/Regulated/Law/Alerts/overs...

Please use the following form such that Merit Corporate Finance will appear there in due course:

http://www.fsa.gov.uk/Pages/Doing/Regulated/Law/Alerts/form....

PD

Source: http://boards.fool.co.uk/the-website-for-merit-corporate-finance-11948527.aspx 

*Unauthorised firms reporting form*

Useful contacts 
A wealth of information and tools to help you understand and manage your money better

Unauthorised overseas firms often target UK Consumers and offer to sell shares (or options or futures) to them or to buy shares from them.
If you have been contacted by an unauthorised overseas firm in this way, it would be of assistance to the FSA if you would provide some information on your dealings with that firm. Please note that once submitted, we will only contact you again if we require any further information from you.

If you have been contacted by more than one firm in this way, we would be grateful if you could complete a separate form for each organisation which has contacted you.

See follwing URL for further details:

http://www.fsa.gov.uk/Pages/Doing/Regulated/Law/Alerts/form.shtml


----------



## Vbembaron

Hi Jack and Snede,

I would be interested to hear more from you about how to track these guys. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best regards, Vincent




Snede said:


> Hi Jack......and welcome to "the place of pissed investors"!
> 
> I was hit hard....and besides the loss, I hate the feeling that they (read: Criminals,.. low people without heart and soul) are sitting somewhere drinking expensive wine, just planning the next scam.....what a sorry way to live a life, concrats to your all!!
> I am in.....I do not care for how long, I have plenty of time.....and if I can make them pay somehow, I will!
> I have different information, of course....any suggestions, how to share effectively?
> Regards Brian "Snede"
> 
> If you rub a bank, you get years....you guys have done worse, so get ready...!......remember "scammers" judgement day will arrive sooner or later....we all have to pay someday somehow...if not from my hand, then from someone else!!


----------



## Tiblanc

How to catch them?
Here are the funding instructions that I received from OFOX on Sept. 17th:
OFOX
FUNDING INSTRUCTIONS
BENEFICIARY NAME: TRADEHOUSE LIMITED
BENEFICIARY ADDRESS: 255 – 257 DES VOEUX RD CENTRAL
SHEUNG WAN
HONG KONG
BANK: HONGKONG AND SHANGHAI BANKING CORPORATION
BANK ADDRESS: HAY WAH BUILDING,
71 – 85 HENNESSY ROAD,
WAN CHAI
HONG KONG
SWIFT CODE: HSBCHKHHHKH
ACCOUNT NUMBER: 813 372 646 838
Reference Code RG0917YG
(Message to Bank OR
Special Instructions OR
Customer Reference OR
Additional Payment Information Details/
Type/Purpose/Reasons of Payment)
DISCLAIMER: This document contains proprietary information some of which may be legally privileged. It is for the intended
recipient only. If an addressing or transmission error has misdirected this document, please notify the author by replying to it. If
you are not the intended recipient you may not use, disclose, distribute, copy, print or rely on this document​


----------



## tco679

Hi all,

In this case, all the victimes please contact the Belgian Federal Police .
U can email me at tim.cools@fccu.be

Thanks,


----------



## Amd1480

paulinho said:


> Hi everyone and specially Amd1480 form Germany,
> I am also from Germany and they get me too. Exactly the same names which are mentioned here, make the Deal.
> I hope they get them all and put all together on Fire this Son of Bitches.
> I Know that people who do bad things get all back.
> Only our Money is gone.
> Amd1480 if u would like to call me or i u.Tell me.
> Peace everybody
> 
> paulinho




Hello everybody,
Hallo Paul, Hallo Stephan
Somehow I was not informed that anybody has answered me or post anything in this thread, anyway….
After I post in this forum, I tried to get help by the police. Unfortunately they told me that, such cases are not in there functional responsibility and they cannot help me…!!!!!
I dont think that is a good idea to post a details information about these scammers in a forum.

For the people comes from germany and lost there mony, you could contact me at *Find_Ofox_Scammers@yahoo.de*

Good luck all of us


----------



## Joey2003

Hello,

I am a Dutch resident and the same happened to me in May/ June 2012
I was scammed by by the Osaka Exchange on the site the www.ocex.org
there was a trading advice group in between www.ofm-group.com from Tokyo.

It is the same organisation as OFOX who scammed some of the members last year and the year before. All the same ****, double taxation application was used to delay the proces of finding out!

I lost all my savings. I hope other people will be more fortunate then I was.

I is amazing that this organisation has been doing it for years appearently and they just keep doing it. Police or Fanancial authorities can't get them obviously.

I found out about the scam a few days after I had transferred the money. I tried to block the bank account, but there was no cooperation from my bank nor the bank where I had transferred the money to. The whole proces of blocking it took me over 3 weeks! 

I had transferred my money to a (fake) clearing house in HK, It was an account at the HSBC in Hongkong. I contacted the branche office in Amsterdam, to block it, (since it ussualy takes a couple of days before it is added to an account) but they forwarded my request to the HSBC office in London to investigate it. 10 days later theyreplied me that I should ask my bank to make this request directly to the bank in Hongkong. (of course the money was gone by then!)

Anybody else transferred money to the HSBC? (If you did, then I suggest we sue the HSBC for cooperating with criminals, they should at last be more strickt in their procedure of opening a bank account) 

Anyway.... I feel stupid that I lost my money in this scam, but it was very proffesional, otherwise there would not be so many victems at this site!


Joey


----------

